# My latest stick



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

One piece oak turned on my lathe and french whipped.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice job! Clean and functional. Are you going to put a tip on the end or call it complete?


----------



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

Sean said:


> Nice job! Clean and functional. Are you going to put a tip on the end or call it complete?


It has a rubber bumper now. Few Ive made I turn them to fit a 1" socket and use a few of my old ratchet type sockets as a metal ferrul.


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice staff! :thumbsu:

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Creation Carvings (Jul 30, 2013)

That is similar to wear I started a few years ago.

Here is a stick that I just finished for a guy in MA. I carved the Cobra staff out of maple and finished it with a black dye and deft. My carving started as a hobby and now is a small (very small business). More of my carvings can be found at www.handcarvedwalkingsticks.com and www.creationcarvings.com.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm curious about the French Whipping. Is that cord or tape? Hard to tell from the picture. Whipping usually means cord. Very nicely done if tape, extremely impressive if cord.


----------



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

AAAndrew said:


> I'm curious about the French Whipping. Is that cord or tape? Hard to tell from the picture. Whipping usually means cord. Very nicely done if tape, extremely impressive if cord.


It is white mason line.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow. How much line did you need to create a whipping that large?


----------

